# Anxiety and IBS



## marisaw (Jan 15, 2003)

I have IBS C and was in alot of abdominal pain. My doctor put me on Zelnorm 6 months ago, and now I am also taking Ativan for my anxiety. I am about to stop the Zelnorm b/c I feel fine-but it has helped me go to the bathroom. I am afaid to stop it and afraid the Ativan will give me C. Has anyone found that antianxiety meds give them C?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ask about zoloft. I used it for 10 days and had to stop because it gave me D.


----------



## chyketa (Dec 16, 2002)

Ive been on Zoloft for about 3 weeks and it also gives me D. I am not really seeing a difference either, though doc said it may take up to six weeks to begin working.


----------

